# Many first for me and a Hoo! Yahoo is all I can say!!!



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Had the privealage of tagging along on a trip to the nipple and beyond with Tony Kaiser and Greg Cambelle yesterday in search of bill fish and maybe some wahoo. Tony and Greg ensured I participated in all aspects of the experience and I throughly enjoyed myself. 

First was the rigging of ballyhoo, Islanders and all sorts of other skirted plastic baits I've only seen in tackle stores. Greg had injured his hand just before take off and his nasty cut bled through the bandages all day and prohibited him from rigging, so I took instruction and quickly learned how to rigwhile Tony cheered me on. I was a newbie for surebut no problem, I'm anxious to learnso out goes the spread after rigging the ballyhoo.

2 flat lines off the stern shortest of the spread then followed port side short line off the out rigger and long line off same out rigger. Then repeat off the starboardand then that long line down the middle for a total of 7 linestethered to 50w Internationals. Tony and Greg made it clear I would be the fish tugger for the day as they werethe older guys on the boat and just how it was gonna be. I was pretty darn excited but at the same time kinda of nervous as I had never tugged on anything bigger than an amberjack or grouper.

Well,with lines out and the passing of several minutes into the pullthe starboard flat linegets hit and Greg is freespooling what he believes is aWhite Marlin but the hook up is short lived. While Greg is still free spooling to entice a second run the long line right down the middle started screaming and screaming. We finally getthe screaminglong line out of the holder and Tony is strapping a belt to me while Greg begins to clear lines. The throttle remained at 6-7 knots through out most of the fight to ensure adequate pressure what we thought wasMarlin...:hotsun I believe now this was my break in trip...LOL sore biceps today...

After a few moments of losing line I began to wonder if that fish was ever going to give me a chance to reel. Several more moments passed which seemed like forever and I began to reel down on the fish but geez, must of been several hundered yds to regain. We couldn't identify the fish until50 yds out as the darn thing would not surface but Greg assured this would not be any kind of bill fish. Maybe shark!

Thank goodness! Not a Shark but this guy....After all the excitement we wouldn't get a single hit the rest of the day...The Hoo weighed 30 - 40 lbs estimated and then scale displayed 30#...I think Greg needs a new scale...LOL 

Lines in at 10:30 - 4:30.. Water was more blue than green and very clean but no birds,flyers,turtles...only thing we sighted all day was migrating butterflies....Hook up was in about 365 feet just north of the nipple..

Not the marlins we were hoping for but stillsome awesome firsts FOR ME and a great time had with great friends...

Thanks Greg and Tony - even if you don't see this as you don't PFF...










Tony with our only fish back at the dock


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

good people right there...anytime you get to fish with one of the kaiser boys you're gonna learn something and have a good trip.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Your right on there Josh...Tony called me on Sunday and said I needed to go because I don't know squat about blue water fishing and he wanted to show me what's it's all about...

Tony is a hoot to be around not to mention listening to some great fish stories from the past.

His influence make me want to install out riggers on the lost bound train...No Kidding!!!!

Jimmy


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Jimmy!!!! Im glad you finallyhad a good trip in the blue water. Can't wait until we are venturing out there on the LBT!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome JJams. Now you know what its like to be strapped to a freight train.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Atta boy Jimmy.:clap


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job jimmy!!!:clap i know what you mean about being anxious and a little nervous at the same time. the nervous part will go away(some) but i hope that the anxious part never does.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice Hoo. Way to stick it out. Just remember one thing about trolling for the old girl. It will happen, Don't know when, but it will. Looking forward too a report with them throwing you in the water. Gene


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats nice Hooter!


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job Jimmy!!! :clap

Hope you wrote everything you learned down. If you're like me, I'll forget in a month!!! :doh


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

Great report Jimmy and nice wahoo. Sounds like yall had a great day on the water. 

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

Noice !

:bowdown


----------



## CATCH-ALL (Oct 6, 2009)

BTW - have y'all tried trolling for 'em at night? Try it. Trust me.

We used to fish for 'em on a full moon off Stuart. Go home from work, get the boat ready and all hitched up, catnap from 6pm til 11pm, trailer to the ramp, troll all night til an hour past sunup and then go straight to work and clean up the boat & fish after work. I'd be draggin' my tail but it was often worth it.

My best lures were the Yo-zuri single swivel hook bonitos in either purple black or red black. We were trolling too fast for bait -14-18 kts. Also purple & black Area Rule hoo-knobs - you can troll them up to 22 kts.

I'm sure there's guys here way more knowledgable than me on wahoo trolling - I owned a cat and accordingly the trolling wake was very dirty. So I never trolled much, prefering bottomfishing or live baitfish driftfishing.

Catch


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Jimmy!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

great job men......:bowdown


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

I'm happy ya got your first hooter jimmy>> wait 'til the billfish hits your spread, it's way better than hooter smack!!!


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

Outstanding job on the first of many. Keep the reports coming. :clap


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Great job Jimmy! There will be many more to come!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice job on the hooter :bowdown


----------



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

good job. Nice hoo I still havent caught one.:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on your first Wahoo Jimmy, hopefully the first of many.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Good job! The real treat with wahoo is at the dinner table.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

_*I found it, but the real life story was great to listen to last night as well, thanks for the slabs, gonna cook them tonight.*_

_*Congrats*_


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the congrats!!!!

It's a memory I soon will not forget or at least till I get another...

And Gene, I get goose bumps just thinking about that ole girl!!!I won't mind the getting wet part either...LOL

Jimmy

Oh, and BT enjoy them steaks and welcome to the "Offshore Section"....Read some ofRecess's reports and you will clearly see where I get my motivation to dump all those $$$$ in the fuel tank...LOL 

Bonita Dan, sorry I forgot to deliver your's last night at the meet up:banghead....oh well, I'll have to fire up that ole rusty thing for ya..:letsdrink


----------

